# Thank you Expat Forum



## Debbie M (Oct 21, 2013)

I want to thank everyone who has contributed to this site. Like many people I had an idea and did a lot of research about "what to do when I grow up". This forum helped me make the jump and I have landed in this beautiful home in San Miguel de Allende, a beautiful mountain community of 40k. My neighbors have made me part of their family. My landlord is a wonderful woman. I can't express how much support I received from this site.

My friends and family questioned my desire to move here with just my cat, Lucy II, to Mexico. Now they have plans to visit. Los Angles to Leon, non stop, $460. 

I have always lived on the fringe of the traditional 'comfort zone'. Single female, never married, can't cook and have no interest in learning and Lucy II is my soul mate. If YOU think you can't get the adrenaline kick started, try it for a few months, you can always enter the Rotundo and go back. 

Debbie M


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

Debbie M said:


> I want to thank everyone who has contributed to this site. Like many people I had an idea and did a lot of research about "what to do when I grow up". This forum helped me make the jump and I have landed in this beautiful home in San Miguel de Allende, a beautiful mountain community of 40k. My neighbors have made me part of their family. My landlord is a wonderful woman. I can't express how much support I received from this site.
> 
> My friends and family questioned my desire to move here with just my cat, Lucy II, to Mexico. Now they have plans to visit. Los Angles to Leon, non stop, $460.
> 
> ...


You are welcome! And welcome to your new community.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I must admit we agree with you, Debbie, on the Latin American Highlands as places to reside once one has the opportunity to choose a place in which to live. We have visited San Miguel de Allende in the past and have found it a pleasant community but settlled on Lake Chapala for the community´s fabulous beaches upon which we run our large pack of dogs daily and San Cristóbal de Las Casas for its incredible charm . If it weren´t for the dog thing, we might have considered your beautiful town as an alternative. I think you are quite lucky to live there.We have lived in Mexico in retirement for over 13 years and chose here over the U.S. and France. One smart move on our part.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Debbie M, congratulations on the move. I'm in SMA for a week to enjoy the La Alborada festivities. Lucky you, to live here.


----------

